# Fruit Flies



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

We're seeing fruit flies around our kitchen. How do we get rid of them?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Remove pets and plants from the rooms, cover any food items, dishes, utensils, etc with plastic and let off some "BOMBS/FOGGERS" that release insect killer into the air............of course people should leave the house for several hours.........oh, and don't forget to turn off any pilot lights/gas supplies lines before letting off the bombs. This kills lots of bugs. Otherwise you could call an exterminator.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

First, make sure that they are fruit flies. Probably are as they are relatively easy to identify. Once you get rid of the trash, food, residues that they are breeding in, time will solve the problem. If they don’t go away after several days, then there must be a secondary source. Examples of secondary sources would be scum in garbage disposals, residue in bottom of trash cans, garbage cans in adjoining garage, dirty pet food dishes. 
Treating with aerosols will kill the flying adults, but won’t stop the breeding until the source(s) are located. 

Again, make sure that they are fruit flies, otherwise we’re going in the wrong direction.


----------



## divinegrace (Nov 15, 2011)

if you search for kill fruit flies or how to get rid of fruit flies in google, you're sure to find some products to help you stop fruit flies.


----------

